# francophone - langue maternelle ou langue d'expression ?



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Je voudrais connaître le vrai sens du mot francophone !
Par ex : imaginons que quelqu'un ne comprends rien le français 
Mais aujourd'hui Il commence à apprendre le français.
Pourrait-on dire qu'il est francophone ?
Ou il doit parler parfaitement le français afin de l'être ?

Merci à vous tous 

Iman


----------



## SwissPete

Question intéressante, IMANAKBARI !

A mon humble avis, il n'y a pas besoin de parler parfaitement le français pour se qualifier de francophone. Si tu peux avoir une conversation de tous les jours avec un francophone, si tu peux lire un journal en français, si tu peux te débrouiller dans un pays où le français est parlé, tu es francophone.

Je me rejouis de voir d'autres réactions...


----------



## Ostaire

Le mot "francophone" est à plusieurs étages...

1. C'est une personne dont la langue maternelle et principale est le français.

2. C'est une personne qui se reconnaît dans une communauté francophone — cas fréquent dans les contrées bilingues. Par ex. à Toronto, un bilingue peut passer toute sa vie professionnelle et familiale en anglais et finir par le parler mieux que le français, et continuera néanmoins à se définir comme francophone. Même chose au Liban et parfois au Maghreb (avec l'arabe) ou en Flandre belge (avec le néerlandais). Dans ce cas, la francophonie exprime en quelque sorte un choix politique et/ou culturel.

3. C'est une personne dont la langue maternelle et principale n'est pas le français, mais qui le parle au moins correctement. La qualité de francophone est alors généralement assortie d'un adjectif : "C'est un bon, un excellent, un parfait francophone".

4. C'est le citoyen d'un pays ou d'une région dont la langue officielle est le français, même si ce citoyen utilise principalement une langue locale et maîtrise parfois assez mal le français. C'est très fréquent en Afrique, où on parle de Congolais francophones et de Kenyans anglophones... même si les deux groupes se parlent entre eux en swahili.

Bref, tout est question de contexte...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

D'après ce que vous venez de dire j'espère que je peux être un francophone 
Merci infiniment à tous les deux.


----------



## SwissPete

Oui, tu peux sans crainte d'être contrarié, te considérer comme francophone !


----------



## Ostaire

Je confirme !


----------



## Chimel

Ostaire said:


> 3. C'est une personne dont la langue maternelle et principale n'est pas le français, mais qui le parle au moins correctement. La qualité de francophone est alors généralement assortie d'un adjectif : "C'est un bon, un excellent, un parfait francophone".


Pas tout à fait d'accord avec vous... Dans un contexte international, il arrive souvent qu'on cherche à savoir quelle(s) langue(s) parle telle personne, afin de savoir dans quelle langue pourra se dérouler un entretien ou une réunion. Ce que j'entends toujours, c'est: "Monsieur X parle très bien français" ou "Madame Y comprend le français".

Si on me dit "Monsieur X est francophone", je comprendrai l'un des autres sens que vous évoquez: que c'est sa langue maternelle ou qu'il provient en tout cas d'un pays où le français est une langue nationale (donc, que c'est au moins sa langue de scolarisation).

Même avec un adjectif, cela ne me semble pas très courant. Dans ce cas, celui qui parle plusieurs langues devrait pouvoir juxtaposer plusieurs '-phone': "je suis francophone, excellent anglophone et assez bon germanophone". A mon avis, cela ne se dit pas: sauf cas particulier, on ne peut être qu'un seul '-phone' dans la vie... 

Désolé pour Imanakbari (qui peut toutefois se dire francophile... ).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Chimel said:


> Désolé pour Imanakbari (qui peut toutefois se dire francophile... ).


 


Merci de votre réponse ! 
Si je comprends bien,Il faut que celui qui se dit francophone soit aussi l'un des citoyens d'un pays où le français est parlé ou officiel non ? comme la france,la belgique etc...Selon vous un étranger ne peut-il jamais être un francophone ?
( je parle de celui qui a une langue maternelle autre que français ! comme moi.)
En d'autre terme,pourrait-on en considérant de niveau avancé d'un étranger l'appeler francophone ?

Merci en avance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Iman,

Si tu parles le français, tu es francophone, dans son sens premier.  Donc bien sûr un étranger n'habitant pas dans un pays francophone peut très bien être francophone !
Mais je suis d'accord avec Chimel, souvent on met une composante culturelle dans ce mot donc pas seulement le seul fait de savoir parler français.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis également de l'avis de Chimel et Karine.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Suis je un francophone si le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle ?


----------



## NordSud

Si vous parlez français, alors oui vous êtes francophone.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Est-ce qu'il faut avoir un niveau de français précis pour être défini comme tel ?


----------



## NordSud

Si votre interlocuteur vous comprend lorsque vous parlez français, vous êtes francophone.


----------



## JClaudeK

NordSud said:


> Si votre interlocuteur vous comprend lorsque vous parlez français, vous êtes francophone.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.



Chimel said:


> Si on me dit "Monsieur X est francophone", je comprendrai [...]  que c'est sa langue maternelle ou qu'il provient en tout cas d'un pays où le français est une langue nationale (donc, que c'est au moins sa langue de scolarisation).



La majorité de ceux qui ont participé au [début de ce] fil sont d'accord avec cette définition ↑.


Définition du _Robert_:


> francophone
> Qui parle habituellement le français.


----------



## Latoroslka

N'étant pas native, j'ai pensé toujours que la notion de la francophonie englobe toutes les personnes qui parlent au moins un peu le français - pourtant, je vois que l'Organisation internationale de la francophonie s'oppose à l'accès des pays où juste des individus, et pas des communautés, parlent le français.


----------



## Bezoard

On peut être francophone dans un pays qui n'est pas francophone.


----------



## JClaudeK

Latoroslka said:


> j'ai pensé toujours que la notion de la francophonie englobe toutes les personnes qui parlent au moins un peu le français


Ton idée de la francophonie ne correspond pas à la réalité: 


> La francophonie, également appelé monde francophone ou encore espace francophone, désigne l'ensemble des personnes et des institutions qui utilisent le français comme langue de première socialisation, langue d'usage, langue administrative, langue d'enseignement ou langue choisie.


----------



## Latoroslka

Cela dépond de ce qu'on veut dire par "langue choisie", mais probablement vous avez raison.
Tout de même cette idée des gens de différentes nationalités unies par la langue me paraissait bien jolie...


----------



## Locape

En effet, tout dépend de la définition de _langue choisie_. Je pense que les règles d'une organisation doivent être plus strictes que la réalité, il faut bien souscrire à une définition qui soit suffisamment claire pour tous, surtout s'il agit aussi de recevoir des sous...
Mais si je suis dans un pays non-francophone et que je demande si quelqu'un parle bien le français, on peut me répondre que telle personne est francophone, elle parle correctement la langue et s'exprime souvent dans celle-ci. On pourrait aussi dire simplement qu'elle parle bien le français, mais dans ce cas elle pourrait être un peu rouillée et l'avoir un peu oublié, à mon avis.
Je pense à un couple d'amis américains qui, il est vrai, ont habité un temps en France et organisent des réunions hebdomadaires en Californie où ils parlent en français, ils se définissent comme francophones.


----------



## danielc

Question compliquée chez nous. Je me rappelle du recensement "dans le temps", qu'il était question de langue maternelle. Cela veut dire quoi? Première langue apprise et parlée à la maison. Mais il y a beaucoup d'Africains par exemple, qui parlent le français sans accent non-francophone, mais qui parlent une langue d'un groupe ethnique à la maison, mais le français à l'école ou au travail. Et même en Afrique.

Selon la question sur le recensement canadien, ils ne seraient pas francophones. Ce qui est ridicule si l'on connaît de tels Africains. 

Il y a aussi une réalité bilingue non seulement pour certains immigrants de pays francophones, mais pour beaucoup de francophones du Canada hors- Québec. Encore plus difficile s'ils n'ont pas été scolarisés dans une école française. Il n'y en a pas toujours une, ou une qui est proche, ou une qui est catholique ou pubique selon la préférence ou le droit du parent en question.

Et encore plus difficile pour, par exemple, un immigrant soi-disant francophone au Canada, mais hors-Québec qui doit satisfaire aux exigences d'une école française qui veut oui s'assurer que leurs élèves soient vraiement francophones, mais peuvent aussi être trop strictes à ce sujet pour exclure ceux qui ne sont pas d'une souche désirée, c'est à dire occidentale, et canadienne-française si possible. Il est aussi populaire chez beaucoup de Canadiens anglais francophiles, qui parlent très bien le français,  que leurs enfants soient bilingues, et certains parents chossissent d'essayer d'envoyer leurs enfants à une école française, et non pas une école anglaise ayant un programme d'immersion française. Ce qui peut diluer la présence française dans une école pour francophones.

Essayez de comprendre ceci. Nous avons peut-être changé la défintion

Recensement de 2016 : Tableaux de données – Langue maternelle (10), langue parlée le plus souvent à la maison (10), autre(s) langue(s) parlée(s) régulièrement à la maison (11), connaissance des langues officielles (5), première langue officielle parlée (5), âge (7) et sexe (3) pour la population à l'exclusion des résidents d'un établissement institutionnel du Canada, provinces et territoires, régions métropolitaines de recensement et agglomérations de recensement, Recensement de 2016 - Données intégrales (100 %)


----------



## Jack Manatawa

JClaudeK said:


> Ton idée de la francophonie ne correspond pas à la réalité:


Mais alors : suis-je francophone si dans ma vie le français signifie quelque chose en tant que langue qui me permet de communiquer d'une façon différente ? Si je l'utilise pour apprendre et pour fréquenter les cours à l'université ? Si mon niveau d'expréssion devrait au moins être un B2 ?


----------



## Maître Capello

D'une manière générale, ne sont dits *francophones* que les personnes qui sont vraiment de langue maternelle française ou qui sont au moins issus d'un milieu où le français est une langue vernaculaire (cf. les définitions 1 et 2 d'Ostaire au #3).

Par extension, il peut arriver que ce terme soit utilisé pour qualifier des locuteurs dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle mais qui maîtrisent cette langue. C'est toutefois beaucoup moins courant comme emploi.

En bref, je ne dirais personnellement pas que vous êtes francophone, indépendamment de votre niveau de maîtrise du français.


----------



## Stéphane89

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec Maître Capello et JClaudeK en #15: si quelqu'un se présente comme francophone, je m'attends à ce que le français soit sa langue maternelle ou, au moins, à ce que cette personne parle français couramment (= pouvoir suivre une conversation à un rythme normal et pouvoir s'exprimer avec aisance, sans que son accent, sa prononciation ou ses fautes éventuelles ne nuisent à la compréhension).

Il est vrai que Le Robert donne une deuxième définition à _francophone_ :



> 2 Rare. Qui parle le français (en tant que langue étrangère apprise et occasionnellement employée).
> © 2022 Dictionnaires Le Robert - Le Grand Robert de la langue française



Cette définition semble davantage correspondre à la situation de Latoroslka et Jack Manatawa, mais ce n'est pas la signification la plus courante du mot.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> D'une manière générale, ne sont dits *francophones* que les personnes qui sont vraiment de langue maternelle française ou qui sont au moins issus d'un milieu où le français est une langue vernaculaire (cf. les définitions 1 et 2 d'Ostaire au #3).
> 
> Par extension, il peut arriver que ce terme soit utilisé pour qualifier des locuteurs dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle mais qui maîtrisent cette langue. C'est toutefois beaucoup moins courant comme emploi.
> 
> En bref, je ne dirais personnellement pas que vous êtes francophone, indépendamment de votre niveau de maîtrise du français.


Mon ancien collègue burundais, ou mon ancien collègue ivoirien, les deux éduqués, qui m'ont décrit une réalité africaine du français au travail, et à l'école, mais une langue tribale à la maison, ils sont quoi, selon vous? Francophones, selon moi. Mais c'est une question difficile traditionnellement sur notre recensement.


----------



## danielc

Je peux aussi dire que certaines juridictions canadiennes-anglaises prennent la réponse "bilingue" de notre recensement pour réduire le montant de francophones "sur papier", ce qui rend plus difficile pour les francophones bilingues d'obtenir des services en français. Beaucoup de francophones hors- Québec au Canada sont fiers d'être bilingues, mais veulent quand même des écoles françaises pour leurs enfants, des services en français de leur gouvernement, etc.


----------



## elroy

Maître Capello said:


> D'une manière générale, ne sont dits *francophones* que les personnes qui sont vraiment de langue maternelle française ou qui sont au moins issus d'un milieu où le français est une langue vernaculaire (cf. les définitions 1 et 2 d'Ostaire au #3).
> 
> En bref, je ne dirais personnellement pas que vous êtes francophone, indépendamment de votre niveau de maîtrise du français.


C’est bien ça l’emploi que je connais de la vie réelle. Les réponses disant qu’une personne (comme moi) qui ne vient pas d’un pays ou un milieu francophone et qui a appris le français comme langue complètement étrangère peut bien se dire « francophone » s’il maîtrise la langue avec un certain niveau m’ont donc surpris. 

Il arrive très souvent sur ces mêmes forums qu’une personne qui parle très bien le français mais non comme langue maternelle répond à une question et ajoute « Attendons une réponse d’un francophone », ce qui n’aurait bien sûr aucun sens si le terme englobait les « locuteurs non natifs ».


----------



## jekoh

elroy said:


> Il arrive très souvent sur ces mêmes forums qu’une personne qui parle très bien le français mais non comme langue maternelle répond à une question et ajoute « Attendons une réponse d’un francophone », ce qui n’aurait bien sûr aucun sens si le terme englobait les « locuteurs non natifs ».


Alors comme ça le sens du mot français _francophone_ pourrait se déduire de l'usage qu'en font des personnes... qui ne sont pas francophones ?


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Alors comme ça le sens du mot français _francophone_ pourrait se déduire de l'usage qu'en font des personnes... qui ne sont pas francophones ?



Ce que dit _elroy_ est valable pour d'autres langues:
Remplace "_francophone" _dans sa réponse  par _"anglophone/ germanophone/ ......"_ et ta remarque n'a plus lieu d'être!



elroy said:


> Il arrive très souvent sur ces mêmes forums qu’une personne qui parle très bien [l'anglais] mais non comme langue maternelle répond à une question et ajoute « Attendons une réponse d’un [anglophone]phone », ce qui n’aurait bien sûr aucun sens si le terme englobait les « locuteurs non natifs ».


----------



## elroy

jekoh said:


> Alors comme ça le sens du mot français _francophone_ pourrait se déduire de l'usage qu'en font des personnes... qui ne sont pas francophones ?


Ce n’était qu’un exemple. Les francophones utilisent le mot de la même façon aussi. 

Mais à part ça :



jekoh said:


> qui ne sont pas francophones


Tu viens toi-même d’utiliser le terme de cette façon, toi qui es évidemment francophone.


----------



## jekoh

S'il avait écrit "anglophones"... mais il ne l'a pas écrit : il tire argument de l'usage de ces gens concernant le sens d'un mot français, ce qui revient implicitement à les considérer comme francophones.



elroy said:


> Tu viens toi-même d’utiliser le terme de cette façon, toi qui es évidemment francophone.


Oui et non : j'ai repris ta formulation, pour pointer une contradiction. Je crois que c'est assez habituel.


----------



## elroy

jekoh said:


> il tire argument de l'usage de ces gens concernant le sens d'un mot français


N'as-tu pas lu ma réponse ? Je n'ai fait rien de tel. Cet usage est abondamment attesté parmi les francophones aussi bien que parmi les non francophones. 

Tu n'as qu'à chercher "en tant que francophone" sur ces forums, et tu trouveras plein d'exemples. En voice juste quelques-uns :



carolineR said:


> pour moi *en tant que francophone*, quand on me demande ma domiciliation bancaire, je réponds en fournissant l'adresse de mon agence bancaire et les coordonnées de mon compte ...





elodail said:


> *En tant que francophone*, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "fenêtre avant"...





itka said:


> *En tant que francophone*, je crois pouvoir dire que cette phrase est correcte et peut parfaitement être comprise.
> 
> Je ne crois pas que le manuscrit a été _rédigé en qualité de thèse _(je ne vois pas ce que cela voudrait dire), mais bien en tant que thèse... Marikosan, dis-moi si je me trompe. Ce manuscrit a été rédigé comme thèse, ensuite on a pu en faire autre chose.
> 
> De toutes façons, pas d'article après _en tant que._





Katoussa said:


> *En tant que francophone* je dirais plus facilement "j'étais absente hier".





laughinggull said:


> votre français est très très bon !
> *en tant que francophone* je n'ai rien à ajouter !





musamalia said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *En tant que francophone*, j'ai un peu de difficulté à saisir la différence entre odor et odour (et même s'il y en a une)? Pourriez-vous m'expliquer les subtilités de l'anglais à ce sujet?
> 
> En vous remerciant par avance,
> meilleures salutations





tilt said:


> *En tant que francophone*, je ne trouve aucune difficulté à prononcer _Elle se les est lavées_.





0xygen75 said:


> *en tant que francophone* je dirais " la ville est devenu un enfer "





OLN said:


> Syrita, si tu ne sais pas si ça convient en tant qu'anglophone, comment le pourrais-je *en tant que francophone* ?


----------



## jekoh

elroy said:


> Cet usage est abondamment attesté parmi les francophones aussi bien que parmi les non francophones.


Tu parles beaucoup des usages des non francophones pour quelqu'un qui prétend ne pas en tirer argument...

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'autres usages sont eux aussi abondamment attestés, comme celui décrit par Stéphane89 : 


> parle français couramment (= pouvoir suivre une conversation à un rythme normal et pouvoir s'exprimer avec aisance


ou cette définition du Wiktionnaire


> 3. Dont le français est la langue véhiculaire.


qui ne distinguent pas spécialement entre les « locuteurs non natifs » (#27) et les autres.


(Je ne vois vraiment pas ce que tu essaies de montrer en allant chercher "en tant que francophone", qui signifie simplement que la personne qui le dit s'estime elle-même francophone.)


----------



## swift

Le Centre de la francophonie des Amériques est beaucoup plus inclusif, mais précise _francophones et francophiles_ :


> Saviez-vous que quelque 33 millions de francophones et francophiles vivent dans les Amériques ?
> 
> 10,4 millions au Canada;
> 12,4 millions aux États-Unis;
> 9,7 millions dans l’espace Caraïbes;
> 2,8 millions en Amérique centrale et du Sud.
> 
> Des francophonies variées
> La présence francophone dans les Amériques est une réalité historique et géographique. Cette réalité varie d’une communauté à une autre. Ainsi, les francophones vivant en tant que minorité linguistique n’ont pas les mêmes préoccupations et repères que ceux du Québec et des pays des Antilles françaises.
> 
> La dispersion des francophones sur un vaste territoire représente un défi pour le rapprochement et la collaboration des communautés francophones, défi que le Centre souhaite relever.
> 
> La francophonie des Amériques


----------



## friasc

Dans leur ouvrage de 2019, La langue française dans le monde, Alexandre Wolff, responsable de l’Observatoire de la langue française (Organisation internationale de la francophonie), et Richard Marcoux, directeur de l’Observatoire démographique et statistique de l’espace francophone (Université Laval) proposent de définir le terme «francophone» comme étant «une personne capable de parler en français, quel que soit son niveau ou sa maîtrise d'autres compétences, comme l'écriture ou la lecture».

Selon d'autres communiqués de l'OIF, le terme francophone admettrait de degrés, allant du «francophone complet» au «francophone partiel» en passant par les «francisants» et les «apprenants du français» : on pourrait donc bien être plus ou moins francophone, et il y aurait autant de francophones qu'il y a d'usagers du français dans le monde. On peut certes contester ces définitions auxquelles, je précise, je ne souscris pas forcément. Je voulais simplement apporter ces éléments à la discussion.

Je me demande tout de même ce que vous autres francophones complets (pour parler comme l'OIF) diriez, par exemple, des immigrés qui viennent travailler en France sans maîtriser complètement le français mais qui arrivent quand même à se débrouiller face à des situations quotidiennes quand ils en ont besoin. Aux États-Unis, c'est une réalité courante surtout chez les immigrés hispaniques qui, arrivés souvent avec le minimum d'anglais nécessaire pour survivre, voire sans parler l'anglais du tout, réussissent au fil de leur séjour à améliorer leur niveau, sans pour autant parvenir à parler couramment la langue locale (c'est le cas de mes parents, par exemple). Lors de mon premier séjour en France, j'ai rencontré plusieurs immigrés comme ça : installés en France depuis longtemps, ils parlaient français bien mieux que moi mais avec des lacunes qui trahissaient une maîtrise incomplète de la langue. Profil assez vague, je le sais, mais j'espère que vous comprendrez l'idée. Pour vous, ce seraient des francophones ?


----------



## Elle Paris

Alors que dire d'une Américaine ou d'une Ecossaise dont les ancêtres sont Français mais qui n'a parlé que l'anglais jusqu'à ses 19 ans, puis ensuite, qui a parlé le français pendant 36 années en vivant a Paris, donnant naissance a deux petits Français, les élevant en France et en leur parlant qu'en français, avec des fautes certes mais tout de même qu'en français? Est-elle alors francophone?



friasc said:


> Pour vous, ce seraient des francophones ?


Oui, pour moi oui. Il existe des Français qui disent "j'allon, j'avon, etc..." sans pour autant perdre leur qualification de francophone. Il y a des pays francophones qui, historiquement, ont été Français et ceux qu'y parlent le français tant bien que mal sont eux aussi francophones. Moi, qui suis Française, je suis francophone, quoi qu'on en dise.


----------



## Locape

Faire des fautes de français ne vous disqualifie pas en tant que francophone, je crois que personne ne le conteste, bien que je n'ai jamais entendu un.e natif.ve dire _j'allons _ou _j'avons_ !! Sauf pour imiter (de manière faussement historique) les paysans peu cultivés des siècles passés, comme on en voit dans les films comiques.
Par contre, je n'appellerais pas _francophone _un.e apprenant.e en français qui a beaucoup de mal à conjuguer les verbes et se trompe une fois sur deux dans les articles. Par exemple, je me considère comme anglophone même si je peux faire des fautes et chercher quelquefois le mot juste, mais je ne me considère pas comme germanophone, bien que j'ai appris cette langue à l'école et que je la parlais beaucoup mieux étant jeune. Maintenant, j'ai du mal à suivre un film sans sous-titres, je cherche tout le temps mes mots, j'ai vraiment du mal avec les conjugaisons et je ne me rappelle plus le genre des mots et les cas grammaticaux. Je dirais que je me débrouille en allemand, c'est tout.


----------



## Elle Paris

Locape said:


> " bien que je n'ai jamais entendu un.e natif.ve dire _j'allons _ou _j'avons_ !!"


Moi si, mais justement c'est a la campagne dans la région des Charentes. C'est un patois français et ils ne peuvent pas parler autrement.


----------



## Maître Capello

friasc said:


> … directeur de l’Observatoire démographique et statistique de l’espace francophone (Université Laval) proposent de définir le terme «francophone» …


Deux points clefs : 1º il est question de l'« espace francophone » ; 2º ce n'est qu'une proposition.



friasc said:


> Pour vous, ce seraient des francophones ?


Pour moi, clairement non. Comme je l'ai suggéré plus haut dans ce fil, le terme de _francophone_ désigne avant tout les personnes dont le français est la langue maternelle. Ce n'est que dans des contextes bien particuliers, notamment lorsqu'il est question de la francophonie, qu'il est plutôt question de langue d'expression.



Elle Paris said:


> Alors que dire d'une Américaine ou d'une Ecossaise dont les ancêtres sont Français mais qui n'a parlé que l'anglais jusqu'à ses 19 ans, puis ensuite, qui a parlé le français pendant 36 années en vivant a Paris, donnant naissance a deux petits Français, les élevant en France et en leur parlant qu'en français, avec des fautes certes mais tout de même qu'en français? Est-elle alors francophone?


Si vous avez parlé uniquement l'anglais jusqu'à vos 19 ans, votre langue maternelle est l'anglais. Vous n'êtes donc pas réellement francophone, indépendamment de votre maîtrise du français ; vous êtes anglophone.


----------



## jekoh

friasc said:


> Je me demande tout de même ce que vous autres francophones complets (pour parler comme l'OIF) diriez, par exemple, des immigrés qui viennent travailler en France sans maîtriser complètement le français mais qui arrivent quand même à se débrouiller face à des situations quotidiennes quand ils en ont besoin. [...]. Pour vous, ce seraient des francophones ?


Pour moi, oui, évidemment.


----------



## Elle Paris

Maître Capello said:


> Si vous avez parlé uniquement l'anglais jusqu'à vos 19 ans, votre langue maternelle est l'anglais. Vous n'êtes donc pas réellement francophone, indépendamment de votre maîtrise du français ; vous êtes anglophone.


C'est ça le hic, on me dit que mon arrière grand'mère était celle qui s'occupait de moi jusqu'à ce que j'ai eu presque 5 ans, mais je n'en ai aucune souvenance. Mon arrière arrière grand'mère était Française dans la vraie Louisiane qui fut vendu a l'Amérique en 1803. Elle était adulte a l'époque, mon arrière grand'mère parlait français aussi mais je ne m'en souviens pas.  Je l'appelait "mémère" et je sais toujours chanter des comptines en français qu'elle a du me chanter. Je n'ai qu'une photo des deux et une de mémère et moi bébé.

Je pense que les critères qui régissent sur qui est ou non francophone sont actuellement assujettis aux opinions de chacun(e), alors que ce mot est venu en existence seulement a l'époque de mon arrière grand'mère; aussi je me suis adressée a l'autorité suprême:

Dictionnaire de l’Académie française
xxe siècle. Composé de franco‑ et de ‑phone, du grec phônê, « son, voix, langage ».
Qui parle la langue française ; où l’on parle le français. Il est francophone. L’Afrique francophone. Subst. Un, une francophone. Les francophones de Belgique. Les francophones du Canada.

CQFD


----------



## danielc

francophone


> D'expression française ou relatif à un lieu où la langue française est principalement en usage.


----------



## Maître Capello

Elle Paris said:


> CQFD


Ne soyez pas aussi péremptoire, car c'est loin d'être aussi simple que ça !



Elle Paris said:


> l'autorité suprême: Dictionnaire de l’Académie française


L'Académie française et son dictionnaire n'ont certainement pas l'autorité que vous leur prêtez.  Les dictionnaires usuels sont tout aussi dignes de confiance et ne font pas moins autorité !

Si vous regardez la définition de _francophone_ dans les différents dictionnaires, vous constaterez qu'elle n'est jamais tout à fait la même, qu'il y a certaines nuances.

TLFi :


> 1. (Celui, celle) qui parle le français.
> 2. Dont la langue officielle ou dominante est le français.



Larousse :


> 1. Qui parle le français.
> 2. Se dit d'un pays où le français est langue officielle, seule ou parmi d'autres, ou bien où il est l'une des langues parlées.



Le Robert :


> 1. Qui parle habituellement le français.
> 2. De la francophonie.



Il y a d'autre part des facteurs socio-linguistiques et culturels qui ne sont pas pris en compte par les dictionnaires. L'usage réel n'est ainsi pas toujours aussi simple que les définitions que l'on peut y lire. Or, justement, l'usage actuel est tel que _francophone_ désigne très souvent des personnes exclusivement de langue maternelle française, comme un grand nombre de personnes l'ont dit dans ce fil.

En bref, il n'est certes pas faux à proprement parler d'employer _francophone_ pour qualifier une personne ayant appris le français comme seconde langue, mais vous risquez alors dans bien des cas de créer des ambiguïtés et de mal vous faire comprendre.


----------



## Elle Paris

Je suis, bien entendu, d'accord avec ces dictionnaires tout à fait louables et qui sont, au demeurant, d'accords avec moi. Cependant, cela reste mon opinion que l'Académie française et son dictionnaire sont certainement l'autorité sine qua non.


----------



## Maître Capello

Elle Paris said:


> qui sont, au demeurant, d'accords avec moi


Non, justement, pas tous…  Relisez bien la définition du Robert, d'ailleurs plus détaillée dans _Le Grand Robert_ comme cité au #24 :


> 2 Rare. Qui parle le français (en tant que langue étrangère apprise et occasionnellement employée).


----------



## Elle Paris

Dans ce cas, que règne la majorité. Dans tout les cas, le Robert n'emporte pas sur l'Académie Française. C'est mon opinion et je le partage.🙂
Dictionnaire de l’Académie française
xxe siècle. Composé de franco‑ et de ‑phone, du grec phônê, « son, voix, langage ».
Qui parle la langue française ; où l’on parle le français. Il est francophone. L’Afrique francophone. Subst. Un, une francophone. Les francophones de Belgique. Les francophones du Canada.


----------



## Maître Capello

Elle Paris said:


> Dans tout les cas, le Robert [ne l']emporte pas sur l'Académie Française.


Personne n'a jamais prétendu cela… Je dis seulement que le dictionnaire de l'Académie n'est pas supérieur aux autres, que ce n'est pas la référence absolue, ne vous en déplaise. C'est d'autant plus vrai que le dictionnaire de l'Académie a souvent une guerre de retard par rapport aux autres dictionnaires étant donné son rythme de parution extrêmement lent.

Vous noterez d'ailleurs que le terme _francophone_ est très récent. Il date seulement de la seconde moitié du XXe siècle. Il était ainsi absent de la précédente édition du dictionnaire de l'Académie (1935). L'Académie en a rédigé la définition dans les années 1990, alors que ce terme n'était passé dans l'usage que depuis une trentaine d'années, et l'a ajouté au deuxième tome de l'édition actuelle (paru en 2000).

On peut donc davantage remettre en question une définition rédigée il y a trente ans que des définitions plus récentes comme celles que l'on trouve dans des dictionnaires comme Larousse ou Le Robert, a fortiori pour un terme aussi récent dont l'usage n'est pas encore parfaitement établi et dont il est normal que les définitions demandent encore un certain affinage.

Bref, pensez ce que vous voulez et utilisez le terme comme vous l'entendez, mais ne vous étonnez pas si vous ne vous faites pas toujours bien comprendre de tous vos interlocuteurs. Je n'ai pour ma part fait que répondre à votre question :


Elle Paris said:


> Est-elle alors francophone?



P.S.


Elle Paris said:


> C'est mon opinion et je [la] partage.🙂


Dans ce cas, vous n'avez plus qu'une demi-opinion.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Or, justement, l'usage actuel est tel que _francophone_ désigne très souvent des personnes exclusivement de langue maternelle française, comme un grand nombre de personnes l'ont dit dans ce fil.


Ceci correspond à la définition canadienne qui est plus restrictive que la définition habituelle, comme tu l'as concédé toi-même:
_"francophone désigne *très souvent* des personnes exclusivement de langue maternelle française"._



> *francophone*
> *2.*_* (Canada)*_ Qui est de langue maternelle française, par opposition aux anglophones, de langue maternelle anglaise.
> *1.* Qui parle *habituellement* le français.


----------



## Elle Paris

Maître Capello said:


> Je dis seulement que le dictionnaire de l'Académie n'est pas supérieur aux autres,


Que si!


Maître Capello said:


> que ce n'est pas la référence absolue


Oh que si!


Maître Capello said:


> C'est d'autant plus vrai que le dictionnaire de l'Académie a souvent une guerre de retard par rapport aux autres dictionnaires étant donné son rythme de parution extrêmement lent.


C'est de là d'où viens leurs sérieux et le travail bien fait.


Maître Capello said:


> Vous noterez d'ailleurs que le terme _francophone_ est très récent.


Je l'avait bien dit!


Maître Capello said:


> Dans ce cas, vous n'avez plus qu'une demi-opinion.


Non c'est mon opinion tout entière que je partage […]
_<commentaire hors sujet supprimé par un modérateur>_


----------



## danielc

J'ai déjà mentionné le recensement canadien. La définition de francophone est disons stricte 

Recensement de 2021 : 2A

Le Canada est un pays fédéral où les francophones sont en position minoritaire. La Suisse et la Belgique aussi. Comment pose-t-on la question sur les recensements belge ou suisse?


----------



## Chimel

Il n'y a pas/plus de recensement linguistique en Belgique depuis 60 ans (c'est une longue histoire...), mais chez nous _francophone_ signifie pour moi "d'expression française".

Ça ne règle pas le débat dans ce fil: j'hésite pour savoir si, par exemple, une personne immigrée de deuxième génération, souvent éduquée en arabe à la maison mais scolarisée et "socialisée" en français, donc parlant généralement français au travail et dans la vie sociale mais arabe dans le milieu familial, se qualifierait/pourrait être qualifiée de "francophone".

Dans les statistiques, sans doute: elle fait partie des résidents belges parlant habituellement le français, et non le néerlandais (ou l'allemand). Mais je doute que cette personne se considère elle-même ainsi.


----------



## danielc

Et quand les Canadiens français sont strictes ils "perdent" beaucoup d'Africains...


----------



## friasc

Maître Capello said:


> Deux points clefs : 1º il est question de l'« espace francophone » ; 2º ce n'est qu'une proposition.


En apportant la définition que donne l'OIF, je ne cherchais pas à trancher la question en faisant valoir l'autorité de cette institution, mais simplement à insister sur la polysémie d'un terme employé dans divers contextes, pour lequel les dictionnaires proposent différentes acceptions et dont l'étymologie même ("franco"=relatif au français, à la France + "phonê"=parole, voix) admet plusieurs interprétations. Dans ces conditions, il n'est pas étonnant que le sens puisse varier d'un pays ou région à l'autre en fonction de la place que le français y occupe.

En France (seul pays où le français soit unique langue officielle et langue commune de la totalité de la population), il me semble qu'on utilise le terme 'francophone' surtout pour désigner une personne d'origine de nationalité étrangère ayant le français comme langue maternelle ou quasiment. Dans ce fil, il y a plusieurs réponses qui abondent dans ce sens :


ph_l said:


> je n'exclue pas les Français de ce groupe francophone, je dis seulement que certains Français ne s'y incluent pas spontanément.





Micia93 said:


> Ca ne me viendrait pas _spontanément_ à l'idée de dire que je suis francophone!





Reynald said:


> Ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée non plus. De même que j'ai toujours entendu "I'm American / English...", et jamais "I'm a native English speaker", je dis "Je suis français".





Oddmania said:


> Il ne me viendrait pas non plus à l'esprit de qualifier de _francophone _un citoyen français.



En revanche, dans le cas de pays plurilingues comportant des régions où le français est majoritaire et ce "depuis toujours", il me semble logique que ce terme revête un sens plus strict, permettant ainsi de différencier entre concitoyens issus de milieux linguistiques différents. Enfin, il y a les pays où le français s'est implanté plus tardivement et fait office de langue officielle ou véhiculaire apprise en parallèle avec une ou plusieurs langues locales. On pourrait imaginer que le terme francophone y véhiculerait d'autres connotations liées à la condition sociale ou l'accès à l'éducation.

Pour conclure, l'OIF évalue aujourd'hui à plusieurs centaines de millions le nombre de francophones dans le monde, dont la majorité en Afrique. Autrement dit, le français est en passe de devenir une langue parlée majoritairement comme langue seconde ou deuxième langue maternelle. Dans ce scénario, je ne sais pas si la diversité des usages du terme francophone se réduit à "des contextes bien particuliers".


----------



## jekoh

Oui enfin les gens qui prétendent qu'il ne leur « viendrait pas à l'esprit de qualifier de _francophone _un citoyen français » se désignent pourtant volontiers eux-mêmes comme francophones, comme ici au message #2 :
I can't straighten (out) my leg (completely)


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet. Les Français ne diraient certes pas qu'ils sont _français francophones_ (au contraire des Canadiens qui se disent _canadiens francophones_), mais ils peuvent très bien dire qu'ils sont _francophones_ (tout court).

Pour ce qui est de la Suisse, bien que nous ayons quatre langues nationales, nous ne parlons pas de _suisses francophones_, mais de _suisses romands_. Cela n'empêche toutefois pas les Suisses romands de se dire _francophones_.



friasc said:


> il me semble qu'on utilise le terme 'francophone' surtout pour désigner une personne d'origine étrangère ayant le français comme langue maternelle ou quasiment.


Je ne comprends pas du tout ce que vous voulez dire par là. Qu'entendez-vous exactement par « une personne d'origine étrangère » ? Parlez-vous par exemple de Français habitant dans un pays étranger ? de francophones non français habitant en France ?


----------



## Locape

@friasc veut peut-être parler, comme l'exemple de @Chimel (#51) de personnes d'origine étrangère en France qui parlent la langue maternelle de leurs parents à la maison, mais qui considèrent le français comme leur propre langue maternelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel dit justement qu'il doute que ces personnes se considèrent elles-mêmes comme étant de langue maternelle française. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, si des personnes de deuxième génération ont été scolarisées dès leur plus jeune âge dans une région francophone (où le français est la langue dominante), je les considère pour ma part certainement francophones, à condition qu'elles n'aient strictement aucun accent (dans leur pays d'accueil) et qu'elles soient parfaitement intégrées et socialisées dans ce pays-là, ce qui n'est de loin pas toujours le cas.

Je pourrais résumer ma position en disant que je ne considère francophones que des personnes qui, dans leur région, n'ont strictement aucun accent et qu'elles peuvent comprendre toutes les subtilités de la langue française, notamment toutes les boutades et jeux de mots typiques de la culture francophone. Il y a donc pour moi clairement une dimension culturelle.


----------



## friasc

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne comprends pas du tout ce que vous voulez dire par là. Qu'entendez-vous exactement par « une personne d'origine étrangère » ? Parlez-vous par exemple de Français habitant dans un pays étranger ? de francophones non français habitant en France ?


C'est une erreur de ma part, je voulais écrire "de nationalité étrangère" et non "d'origine étrangère". Je ne pensais pas aux Français issus de l'immigration parlant une autre langue dans leur famille ou leur communauté, mais aux personnes d'expression française originaires d'un pays étranger. Quoi qu'il en soit, j'aurais dû préciser que le terme francophone ne me semble pas être très courant en France. J'ai l'impression que dans le langage de tous les jours, les gentilés (québécois, haïtien, tunisien, etc.) suffisent pour avoir une idée approximative du rapport que tel ou tel étranger entretient avec la langue française. En fait, les rares fois où j'ai entendu parler de francophones en France, c'était dans un contexte littéraire ou artistique : un poète francophone, un cinéaste francophone, etc. J'espère avoir clarifié mon propos. C'est un sujet très intéressant !


----------



## danielc

Pas si facile MC. Un immigrant francophone arrivé dans un autre pays francophone ne comprend pas nécessairement les subtilités de la langue qui domine dans sa nouvelle région francophone, et ne parle pas nécessairement avec l'accent francophone local. Moi chez vous, où vice-versa par exemple. Si je vous cite un extrait d'une vielle annonce canadienne pour les frites d'une chaîne internationale de restaurants , comprenez vous ce jeu de mots, "Bonnes en Estrie" ? Il y a des blagues belges dans _Astérix chez les Belges_ que je n'ai pas compris quand j'étais petit, et pas tous les Français non plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je parlais de comprendre les subtilités de la langue française au moins dans la région francophone où ces personnes habitent.


----------



## danielc

Mais vous êtes donc d'accord avec moi? Vous pouvez bel et bien habiter le Canada, sans comprendre les subtilités de la langue française d'ici.


----------



## Elle Paris

Bien sûre! Autrement, ce serait comme dire que tout le monde dans l'EU comprend les subtilités de la langue française de France ("de la France" en français Quebecois, n'est-ce pas?).


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Vous pouvez bel et bien habiter le Canada, sans comprendre les subtilités de la langue française d'ici.


Certes, mais je comprends les subtilités de la langue française au moins dans la majeure partie de la France et en Suisse. Autrement dit, s'il n'y a aucune variété de français dont une personne maîtrise entièrement les finesses, cette personne n'est pas francophone.



Elle Paris said:


> ce serait comme dire que tout le monde dans l'EU comprend les subtilités de la langue française de France


À supposer que vous parlez bien uniquement des *francophones* européens et pas des ressortissants de tous les pays européens, je pense pourtant justement que c'est le cas, en tout cas pour la très grande majorité d'entre elles.


----------



## Elle Paris

C'est aussi déraisonnable de croire d'emblée qu'un Européen d'Espagne comprenne le français que de croire qu'un Canadien d'Alberta le comprenne.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans doute, encore qu'il y ait une proportion non nulle de francophones dans ces deux régions, mais je ne vois pas vraiment ce que cela a à voir avec ce dont danielc et moi-même discutions, à savoir le statut des francophones étrangers établis dans un autre pays francophone.


----------



## Elle Paris

🙄 Pas du tout:

 "Mais vous êtes donc d'accord avec moi? Vous pouvez bel et bien habiter le *Canada*, sans comprendre les subtilités de la langue française d'ici."  danielc


----------



## Stéphane89

Maître Capello said:


> Pour ce qui est de la Suisse, bien que nous ayons quatre langues nationales, nous ne parlons pas de _suisses francophones_, mais de _suisses romands_.



C'est une précision intéressante. En Belgique, où la situation est similaire, avec la coexistence de trois langues nationales, le terme _(belges) francophones _s'utilise bel et bien par opposition à _(belges) néerlandophones _et à _(belges) germanophones. _Cela présente l'avantage d'inclure tant les francophones de Bruxelles que ceux de Wallonie.


----------

